# Amazon Prime and HBO Ink Exclusive Multi-Year Deal



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Amazon and HBO Ink Exclusive Multi-Year Deal to Bring Award-Winning HBO Programming to Prime Members

For the first time ever, favorite HBO series like The Sopranos, Six Feet Under, The Wire, Big Love, Eastbound & Down, Oz, Band of Brothers and Deadwood, as well as early seasons of Boardwalk Empire and True Blood, will become available on Amazon Prime Instant VideoHBO GO coming to Amazon's Fire TV

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/amazon-and-hbo-ink-exclusive-multi-year-deal-to-bring-award-winning-hbo-programming-to-prime-members-2014-04-23


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

That gets me a step closer to dropping the movie packages. 

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Wow! The Amazon Fire TV, if not a game-changer, is certainly a leap forward* in
streaming technology and new features over the Roku, Apple and Google boxes.
I'll get in line, but I won't order until Bezos can deliver it to my doorstep by drone.

*see comparison chart here.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Three-year-old HBO series. I suppose that will satisfy some users.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Wow! The Amazon Fire TV, if not a game-changer, is certainly a leap forward* in
> streaming technology and new features over the Roku, Apple and Google boxes.
> I'll get in line, but I won't order until Bezos can deliver it to my doorstep by drone.
> 
> *see comparison chart here.


But it doesn't upscale, none of the boxes do that I've tried upscale. I'd still rather have an upscaling BD player than any of the boxes.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Three-year-old HBO series. I suppose that will satisfy some users.


It's a start. Not very satisfying for me either, but at least a door has opened.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> It's a start. Not very satisfying for me either, but at least a door has opened.
> 
> Rich


Apple TV includes HBO Go, which provides virtually all the old and new shows. Of course you have to be a current HBO subscriber with your TV carrier to watch.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Apple TV includes HBO Go, which provides virtually all the old and new shows. Of course you have to be a current HBO subscriber with your TV carrier to watch.


I know, but it doesn't upscale them from 720p or 1080i to 1080p, does it? I've become addicted to 1080p content.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> I know, but it doesn't upscale them from 720p or 1080i to 1080p, does it? I've become addicted to 1080p content.
> 
> Rich


Probably not. But with only a 40-inch HD set that doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

The deal does not include any of the current series either. So even when the current series hit the 4th year they will not be available.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Probably not. But with only a 40-inch HD set that doesn't bother me in the least.


I watch my 42" plasma quite a bit and I can easily see the differences.

Rich


----------

